# 2013 Airedale qualifiers for June IPO champion ship



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

http://www.airedale-kft.de/Hundesport_News/Hundesport_News.html

Majority of these dogs come from Old DDR lines still maintained in 2013


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

I imported a litter sister of #4 dog,put a BH on her and sent her to a friend. She was bred to another German dog and one of the male pups went to a California breeder of note and was since incorporated into his line..


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Edward Weiss said:


> http://www.airedale-kft.de/Hundesport_News/Hundesport_News.html
> 
> Majority of these dogs come from Old DDR lines still maintained in 2013



Excellent!


----------

